# Western Hybrid



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

We finished harvest last week and I finally had a chance to work on my new plow. I have always wanted a stainless plow but am brand loyal to Western and I prefer their mounting system to others. So I bought a new 9.5' MVP3 and changed out the poly mold boards with Fisher XV2. I am very pleased with the out come. I still need to get my deflector mounted and I am also going to paint the headlight bar black. The hardest part was getting the Fisher decals off.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Heres a few more pics. The truck drops right at one inch which I am very pleased with.







And one of our new work truck


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Dam thats nice. Both of them.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Damn those are nice!


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice work How much did that SS conversion cost ?


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

you guys are focused on the plows im focused on the shop!!! DAMN that suckers HHHUUUGGGEE!!!


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

both wicked nice trucks that 6.4 makes me wanna put rims on mine on dont see to manny regular cab trucks out there


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Deerewashed;1656006 said:


> you guys are focused on the plows im focused on the shop!!! DAMN that suckers HHHUUUGGGEE!!!


HaHa I was looking at the same thing!! Beautiful Shop and Plows, nice job.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

very nice setup


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice plow,trucks, and shop. I'd keep the light bar red, keeps it western....


----------



## BDTRUX (Sep 21, 2009)

just curious, if you like Western, how did the regular cab end up with a Fisher ?


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

BDTRUX;1656283 said:


> just curious, if you like Western, how did the regular cab end up with a Fisher ?


The regular cab is my cousins truck and he had gotten a really good deal on an 8' X-blade a few years ago and really liked it. So when he decided to upgrade he stayed with Fisher. Its a great plow I just don't like the mounting system.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

RAM_ON97;1655975 said:


> We finished harvest last week and I finally had a chance to work on my new plow. I have always wanted a stainless plow but am brand loyal to Western and I prefer their mounting system to others. So I bought a new 9.5' MVP3 and changed out the poly mold boards with Fisher XV2. I am very pleased with the out come. I still need to get my deflector mounted and I am also going to paint the headlight bar black. The hardest part was getting the Fisher decals off.


Beat me too it.... I should have your twin waiting for me if I ever return home.

The whole 9 yards looks to kick azz.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice trucks, that Platinum looks sexy in red.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

1olddogtwo;1656369 said:


> Beat me too it.... I should have your twin waiting for me if I ever return home.
> 
> The whole 9 yards looks to kick azz.


Glad to hear your going to put a plow on your new truck. I know its probably not justifiable but it sure looks good.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

My Vee was picked up last week or so, I wasn't going to replace it but after seeing what your Vee looks like in SS...... are you planing on wings? I hear the VX2 might be in SS, need to find out if those are interchangeable too. If I add them, I mag do them in black, waiting to see how they actually turned out. I seen the prototypes and they looked beefy.

It is a beautiful set up, so much for my pocket being ahead of the game!


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

I hadn't planned on wings, but either SS or black would look good. Will have to see how this season goes. I just priced a deflector and holy (beep), my local dealer wants $250. I will probably order it but that seems outrageous for a piece of rubber.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

SO,

The Western doesn't come in SS, but the fisher does ? Are they difficult to interchange, or is it just a bunch of rivets on the top, and a guide / slot in the bottom ?

How long did it take to remove ? Install each side ? What do the new mold boards cost ?


Is that a Teardrop Airstream ??? Those suckers look like a lot of fun...


Magnificent shop, BTW


TIA


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Dogplow Dodge;1656569 said:


> SO,
> 
> The Western doesn't come in SS, but the fisher does ? Are they difficult to interchange, or is it just a bunch of rivets on the top, and a guide / slot in the bottom ?
> 
> ...


Western does not offer a stainless plow so I had to buy Fisher mold boards. There are four bolts on the top of each wing and just a slot in the bottom. I had them both changed in fifteen minutes. I did spend about an hour and a half getting the Fisher decals off however. The SS mold boards were expensive at $785 a piece I think, but the place I bought them paid me for my poly ones so I paid about half price. I'm very pleased with the outcome. The camper is a TAB I think its my uncles. Its nice a light and beats a tent but I don't think I could spend to many nights in it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Hold the boat....thought my dealer said 7 something for both.....I better double check Monday, I want they SS but not at 1600.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Will your dealer buy your original ones from you? That's what mine did, they said they keep a set of poly and steel in stock anyway so they just bought my poly ones. I wouldn't have done it otherwise.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Sure is purrrty !Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Im going to double check, It was a long call while he checked other items for pricing too. I do know it was 4200 plus tax. Another couple hundred for assembly. normally, I would buy in person, hate doing personal buys on the phone. Email is even better.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Here is my new plow, factory Stainless. Courtesy of my good friend Pat.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

DuramaxLML-42;1657226 said:


> Here is my new plow, factory Stainless. Courtesy of my good friend Pat.


Looks great, I have envied that plow since he first got it. I really thought when western came out with there new line of plows stainless would be an option. Good luck this winter I'm sure that plow will treat you well.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

RAM_ON97;1657476 said:


> Looks great, I have envied that plow since he first got it. I really thought when western came out with there new line of plows stainless would be an option. Good luck this winter I'm sure that plow will treat you well.


Thank you again. Truthfully i was more than happy with my plow but then i found out it just wasnt long enough for the truck. Couldnt reach curbs and so on. When I heard it was 'on the market' i gave Pat a call. And it will hold the weight of my truck alot better, the 8.6 always seemed to hate stacking and would flex. Creaked alot


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Love the shop.

The plow looks awesome too. Interesting that the top of the wings isn't braced though?


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Why did he sell it?


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

I got the deflector and curb guards installed today. For some reason they printed the MVP3 on the deflector a little to high and it gets partially covered by the metal hold downs, its not a big deal just a small detail that should be fixed by Western.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

1olddogtwo;1656820 said:


> Im going to double check, It was a long call while he checked other items for pricing too. I do know it was 4200 plus tax. Another couple hundred for assembly. normally, I would buy in person, hate doing personal buys on the phone. Email is even better.


Did you ever find out what they were charging you for the SS moldboards?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

RAM_ON97;1659085 said:


> Did you ever find out what they were charging you for the SS moldboards?


No I havent made the call. It "supposedly to be in next week". When they call me for the height of the mount, I ask them then. Hell I just put the mount yesterday, still have to do the wiring. Been really busy here in KC, was to go home today..... could be here until Thanksgiving.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

RAM_ON97;1659083 said:


> I got the deflector and curb guards installed today. For some reason they printed the MVP3 on the deflector a little to high and it gets partially covered by the metal hold downs, its not a big deal just a small detail that should be fixed by Western.


Killing me you know!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

How much were the deflectors?


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

plowguy43;1659125 said:


> How much were the deflectors?


Oh man I don't even want to say. Its complete robbery what they ask for them. I paid $250 which I thought was insane, and they send standard hex head bolts which look terrible, so I had to buy stainless button head bolts. I would have made my own deflector but I have the plow the way I want it to look, so I decided not to cheap out now and just bent over and paid them their money.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

RAM_ON97;1659158 said:


> Oh man I don't even want to say. Its complete robbery what they ask for them. I paid $250 which I thought was insane, and they send standard hex head bolts which look terrible, so I had to buy stainless button head bolts. I would have made my own deflector but I have the plow the way I want it to look, so I decided not to cheap out now and just bent over and paid them their money.


Ouch....its criminal.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, at least it matches the plow and looks nice though. Can't believe they wouldn't inlude stainless hardware though.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Was able to try out my new plow today. Worked great. My only complaint is that the headlights need to be raised as the plow seems to block them if its up and not full retracted.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I already solved that problem sort of

That's a bad azz setup


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

What did you do to your lights?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

added a 16in bar.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

a few more pics


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Is that a Ridgid? Is it on whenever the plow lights are on?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

wired it in to the high beams, its a elcheap from strobenmore....100.00









also got a couple of these too


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

1olddogtwo;1681692 said:


> wired it in to the high beams, its a elcheap from strobenmore....100.00
> 
> View attachment 130305
> 
> ...


Can you take a video or pictures of inside the cab of the bar on/ not on???


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

How do you like the Strobesnmore bars I was thinking about giving them a try


----------



## DieselRules (Jan 11, 2005)

Sold my truck so I haven't logged on in a long time but I logged in to ask almost this very question. Glad I searched before I asked. I was thinking of putting an SS Xblade on a Pro Plus frame. Anyone done that? Comments, Ideas? Plow and trucks are very nice btw. Can't say I'm not jealous of your shop too.


----------



## MisterG (Dec 5, 2007)

I really wish that Western would just make stainless available. I'm in the same boat that I want the stainless wings, but really prefer the Western hitch system.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Got a nice little white Christmas snow on Sunday.







Hope everyone had a great Christmas


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice action shot.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mine is in for repair already. Lift won't hold, plow keeps dropping.

That 1st pic just may become my desktop background.......nice!


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

1olddogtwo;1697528 said:


> Mine is in for repair already. Lift won't hold, plow keeps dropping.
> 
> That 1st pic just may become my desktop background.......nice!


that sucks...


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

1olddogtwo;1697528 said:


> Mine is in for repair already. Lift won't hold, plow keeps dropping.
> 
> That 1st pic just may become my desktop background.......nice!


Had my wife snap a few pics when she was headed in to town and just lucked out she got a great action shot.

That's not good, I have had good luck so far. Hope they get it fixed. Do you know if its a hydrolic or an electric problem?


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Wait a minute - the MVP3 doesn't have X-bracing on the back like the XV / XV2??? I thought that was required with the steeper attack angle like on the X-blade...


----------

